# If money was no object, what's your dream amp?



## jco5055 (Feb 5, 2019)

I think I've seen a similar guitar thread so I thought this would be fun.

I'd probably go with a Larry Dino 962. Those fuckers are like $8k, and I almost convinced myself to order one and was talking to Larry himself but then the fact that it was a 2 year waiting list, and I'd have to pay extra for paypal fees (default price was if I used gift which I wasn't gonna do) made me realize that imo an $8k head is like buying a PRS Private Stock or similar guitar for $10k+, definitely not the kind of money I really value any musical gear having.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2019)

Yup, def the Larry Dino. Or a Wizard MC2 or MTL.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 5, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup, def the Larry Dino. Or a Wizard MC2 or MTL.



It's kind of funny like I know Wizard amps get that kind of love/reverance also but in my mind an almost $5k amp and a $8k+ is a world of difference, like I feel like I could pony up/justify spending Wizard costs haha. 

I also think the Mezzabarba Trinity that just came out seems amazing, or even like a KSR Artemis or Gower Killer Kali modded amp, but a Larry is just on a whole nuther level of extravagance lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2019)

I've seen a lot of people put Wizard on a very high pedistol. Like the one person i saw that owned a Larry said the only thing that came close was a Wizard MC2. So i think that's a very high endorsement.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 5, 2019)

Speaking of Larry: https://reverb.com/item/17418906-larry-amplification-dino-939-2016

This grinds my gears, considering the new 962 is like under $9k if you get all the extra features no way is this worth $10k, and then $300 shipping


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 5, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen a lot of people put Wizard on a very high pedistol. Like the one person i saw that owned a Larry said the only thing that came close was a Wizard MC2. So i think that's a very high endorsement.



and a Wizard is legit about half price of a Larry damn it boggles my mind even more typing that out haha.


----------



## narad (Feb 5, 2019)

I don't see any reason to really want a Larry in particular, let alone pay exorbitant amounts of money for it. I think there are a small group of crazy gear collectors that if you put something out and charge 10x the price, maybe a dozen people in the world are willing to pony up for bragging rights. They don't really even sound that good to me?

Wizard, on the other hand, definitely have their own vibe. You know what it's based on, and you know it's basically just a really good version of that sort of sound, with a bit more EQ options than the original 60s/70s amps. And the MTL definitely has a certain unique form of heaviness, not that I particularly enjoy it, but should be great for the Fortin type of guys. I don't want to pay $4-5k for an amp these days, but I'm always on the hunt for one of the MCIIs with the C transformer in the $2.5k range.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 5, 2019)

It would be cool to recreate some of the more ridiculous rigs I've built in modeling environments, complete with complex switching and routing schemes.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 5, 2019)

narad said:


> I don't see any reason to really want a Larry in particular, let alone pay exorbitant amounts of money for it. I think there are a small group of crazy gear collectors that if you put something out and charge 10x the price, maybe a dozen people in the world are willing to pony up for bragging rights. They don't really even sound that good to me?
> 
> Wizard, on the other hand, definitely have their own vibe. You know what it's based on, and you know it's basically just a really good version of that sort of sound, with a bit more EQ options than the original 60s/70s amps. And the MTL definitely has a certain unique form of heaviness, not that I particularly enjoy it, but should be great for the Fortin type of guys. I don't want to pay $4-5k for an amp these days, but I'm always on the hunt for one of the MCIIs with the C transformer in the $2.5k range.



I can't even find a clip of a Wizard that makes me go "wow" though haha, sometimes I think my ears just aren't huge on the Marshall sound and then I wonder if I'm doing something wrong since for most it seems to be "the" desired sound, it would almost be like thinking Etherial guitars play well


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 5, 2019)

idk, probably a dual recto rev c or a super coliseum mk3. or maybe an elan metalhead.


----------



## narad (Feb 5, 2019)

jco5055 said:


> I can't even find a clip of a Wizard that makes me go "wow" though haha, sometimes I think my ears just aren't huge on the Marshall sound and then I wonder if I'm doing something wrong since for most it seems to be "the" desired sound, it would almost be like thinking Etherial guitars play well



You mean you don't love this tone?



Just kidding. Basically any youtube clip with a type C transformer does it for me. This one sounds like it has the type C, and the recording makes it brighter than normal, but I feel I still perceive the great tone there:



My favorite type C clips were private vids direct linked from ssome place on Rig-talk, so sadly I can't find them atm.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 5, 2019)

narad said:


> You mean you don't love this tone?



It's weird because it seems if I think "damn this is a great tone" especially for like modern metal etc it's always an Engl/Mesa/Diezel etc, but then I also love how listening to classic Eddie how "natural" his tone sounded while still being hi gain which I guess that naturalness is definitely more of a Marshall sound.

I think that's why I've been intrigued by Mezzabarba since so many people describe them as "marshall meets Soldano" which is like the perfect marriage haha.


----------



## narad (Feb 5, 2019)

jco5055 said:


> I think that's why I've been intrigued by Mezzabarba since so many people describe them as "marshall meets Soldano" which is like the perfect marriage haha.



Have you heard any good clips of the new ones? I liked the mzero overdrive clips I've heard, so I kind of also keep an eye out for a used one. I used to see them at sub 2.5k. But the namm clips of the new ones seemed pretty bad to me.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 5, 2019)

narad said:


> Have you heard any good clips of the new ones? I liked the mzero overdrive clips I've heard, so I kind of also keep an eye out for a used one. I used to see them at sub 2.5k. But the namm clips of the new ones seemed pretty bad to me.



Really? I thought the Trinity clips seemed pretty good especially when considering Namm shot is like the opposite of professional studio sound. Though I did notice Marco Sfogli (who I thought sounded the best) did have a tube screamer so I'm always a little suspect why you would boost/ add effects when showing off a new amp...did you hear the Djent clip? I thought it sounded pretty good with the extended range.


----------



## Miek (Feb 5, 2019)

idk probably a diezel? I've always played peavey's (mostly 5150 variants) and I know I like that so mybe some kind of super soldano


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 6, 2019)

Miek said:


> idk probably a diezel? I've always played peavey's (mostly 5150 variants) and I know I like that so mybe some kind of super soldano



Well Soldano is back so maybe he'll come out with a slightly more affordable SLO?


----------



## Miek (Feb 6, 2019)

it's possible!


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 6, 2019)

Honestly, it's hard to say. I'm of the mindset that I'd rather have 1 guitar I really like and 50 amps to choose from than the opposite. Right now I'm REEEEEAAAAALLY gassing for a Model T, and have received an email from Ceriatone saying their clone will be available for purchase "really soon", so that's probably my #1 answer. Runners up, tough:

Matamp Green, Black, White, etc
Bogner Ecstacy
Bogner Uberschall
JCM800
5150 block letter
Peavey Transtube Supreme (don't judge, these things are legitimately awesome)
SLO100
Trainwreck Express
Engl Fireball
Mesa petrucci
That's the top 10, but there are plenty more


----------



## oniduder (Feb 6, 2019)

my old dar FBM back, which is impossible, or the ultimate dream amp would be my old FBM that had really really easy to upkept

larry dino, or larry metal machine, they're not 8k new, more like 6400 or so for the 939 and 5700 for the metal machine, not saying that's cheap, and those are the base models, no NOS tubes etc etc, but you'd get the larry tone easily without the superfluous bells and/or whistles

wizard yeah that'd be cool too, although idk, seems unnecessary for if either of the above were had


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 6, 2019)

Blasphemer said:


> Honestly, it's hard to say. I'm of the mindset that I'd rather have 1 guitar I really like and 50 amps to choose from than the opposite. Right now I'm REEEEEAAAAALLY gassing for a Model T, and have received an email from Ceriatone saying their clone will be available for purchase "really soon", so that's probably my #1 answer. Runners up, tough:
> 
> Matamp Green, Black, White, etc
> Bogner Ecstacy
> ...



No REVV??? I'm with you on the list of many good ones vs. crown jewel approach.


----------



## setsuna7 (Feb 6, 2019)

Well, since money is not an issue, I’d say my dream amp(set-up) would be Petrucci’s entire rig. JP2C and all that jazz


----------



## Catalyst Collide (Feb 6, 2019)

Original 70's HiWatt DR103 in pristine condition, with matching cab.


----------



## Miek (Feb 6, 2019)

I guess a custom amp with a grinding 6l6 drive channel that has a rounded high end and girthy low mids, alongside a crispy clean channel meant for a split middle position sound... but who builds it? no clue!


----------



## chopeth (Feb 6, 2019)

High End Harley Benton


----------



## Sanrek (Feb 6, 2019)

A Driftwood Purple Nightmare in 2*6L6/2*KT88 configuration with the sizzle switch mod.

Even if I'm quite happy with my Kemper (which is a lot more convenient to my needs), I definitely didn't want to send this amp back after having a demo unit for some weeks.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Feb 6, 2019)

SLO100 with all the mods.


----------



## Soya (Feb 6, 2019)

Diezel Herbert.


----------



## Sogradde (Feb 6, 2019)

Custom amp with Friedman rhythm and 5153 lead tone with MIDI connected to a Helix via 4CM.


----------



## budda (Feb 6, 2019)

Probably my friends metroplex 100.


----------



## lemeker (Feb 6, 2019)

I already own my dream amp. My Dual Recto. I wouldn't mind a Roadster or a multi watt, but Im way happy without too.


----------



## bluffalo (Feb 6, 2019)

Seems like the Invective 120 is the perfect amp for me - seemingly might never be able to purchase one in Australia though.


----------



## budda (Feb 6, 2019)

Question:

Are people choosing amps they *think* are their dream amps, or amps they know are their dream amps?

I will add the Louis Electric plexi at Barbershop Studios because loud


----------



## 0rimus (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## AirForbes1 (Feb 6, 2019)

If money was no object which meant I had enough space to turn it up (I play at home), I'd go with a Gower modded JCM 800



If it was just an unlimited budget for an amp, and the rest of my stuff stayed the same, I'd get a KSR Ares 50 with a Mesa Theile cab. I don't have a lot of space to work with. That's what I want.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 6, 2019)

I've had pretty severe GAS for a Diezel Herbert for a few years, and the recent release of the Mk3 version isn't helping that  

I'm lucky enough to already own a handful of killer amps and cabs, so I could hypothetically run the Herbert in stereo with something else


----------



## protest (Feb 6, 2019)

I'd maybe replace my Ecstacy with a Snorkler and replace my Juno with a custom KSR.


----------



## Catalyst Collide (Feb 6, 2019)

budda said:


> Question:
> 
> Are people choosing amps they *think* are their dream amps, or amps they know are their dream amps?
> 
> I will add the Louis Electric plexi at Barbershop Studios because loud



That's a great question because we all fetishize gear we can't afford. My aforementioned lust for a OG HiWatt DR103 is completely based on things I've read and youtube videos, I've never had a chance to play one. It has no basis on experience. I could totally not get along with it. I'm sure we've all had that experience where we've lusted after a piece of gear, saved our pennies, got our hands on it and then had to struggle with the reality that idea/desire for it was much better than owning it. I generally try to keep my GAS under control (helps that I'm a cheap bastard) but dreaming about finding a great piece of kit at a yard sale price can be fun.... as long as it doesn't consume you and take you away from putting time on the strings.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Feb 6, 2019)

I'd probably still rock a modeler and couple of CLRs and spend the rest of the money on roadies and top of the line flight cases.


----------



## rokket2005 (Feb 6, 2019)

What's with all the Larry Dino love here? I remember seeing a little buzz on RT years ago, then literally nothing for the last eight years. I assume someone of note recently started using one and brought it back into people attention, but it never struck me as being anything special.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2019)

rokket2005 said:


> What's with all the Larry Dino love here? I remember seeing a little buzz on RT years ago, then literally nothing for the last eight years. I assume someone of note recently started using one and brought it back into people attention, but it never struck me as being anything special.



Jon Schaffer of Iced Earth used one since 1995. Always wanted one ever since i found that out.


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 6, 2019)

Well the amps I've been GASing for seriously are a Marshall 1959RR and JCM800 with a 1960A cab. I'd probably throw in like a Peavey 6505 or an EVH 5150 III. 

I wanna start getting into like Axe FX or Kemper but I feel like I don't really see myself using them as often as I would my regular amps.


----------



## 4Eyes (Feb 6, 2019)

If I had no limitation I'd definitely go for large collection of various amps that in the end all would sound pretty much the same


----------



## technomancer (Feb 6, 2019)

rokket2005 said:


> What's with all the Larry Dino love here? I remember seeing a little buzz on RT years ago, then literally nothing for the last eight years. I assume someone of note recently started using one and brought it back into people attention, but it never struck me as being anything special.



He did recently release an updated version of the Dino but no change in who is using them. Larry's build quality is pretty much legendary, his amps border on being works of art.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 6, 2019)

Yeah if I could have a specific amp, I'd want the Snorkeler used on Alice In Chain's Facelift (Bogner modded Marshall). Barring that, I'd probably just want to be able to pick through some old non-master volume Marshalls and pic the one I liked best (and have a room to be able to turn it up to the sweet spot).


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 6, 2019)

Since this is pointless pipe dreaming: my amp would involve a trip to Petaluma, CA and a design meeting with one Mr. Randall Smith and MB. 

Simul-class, channel cloning, power scaling, selectable tube/silicon diode rectification, full midi save and recall operation: 3 position toggle “channel 1” Lonestar (clean), Rev C Dual Rec (orange) & Rev C Dual Rec (Red). 3 position toggle “channel 2” Filmore (clean), Mark II C+ (lead), Mark IV (red). 

Midi memory GEQ to save and recall slider settings for all 6 voices, midi memory Noise Gate in series to Grid Slammer Boost built in between the input jack and V1. Effects send-Parallel and Series Returns. Selectable “pedal or rack” FX impedance, and Noise Gate for the tube buffered loop.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 6, 2019)

Damn some nice picks so far, I even had to look up DAR and it's a shame they went under.

Another thing I've noticed (slightly unrelated to this topic) that I was reminded of seeing the few KSR choices, I swear that when I was looking up various amps when I was searching for a new one that KSR/Rhodes was all the rage from like 2011-2014 or so with even posts on SS.org like "they're expensive but that's because you're getting literally the best high gain amp around" etc, but from like 2016-present it seems like all KSR related posts are people selling theirs. Did some new amp company/model come around that was just "KSR but better"? Or maybe everyone went the Kemper/AxeFx route and sold their $3k+amps because the modeling route is cheaper?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 6, 2019)

800 with a boost, like an SD-1 or maybe a Klon Klone.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 6, 2019)

Been GAS'n for the Orange Dual Dark 100 for years, so that one.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2019)

I should reeeeaaaaallly stay out of this thread, lol...

...but, what the heck. I already own a Roadster and a Mark-V, and I don't know if there's an amp out there I'd rather have in favor of the V. If money was no object and I were to grab a third amp to have kicking around, I've always liked the tones Vai got out of a Bogner Ecstacy, and I wouldn't mind having a V:35 combo as a portable "jamming" rig, but other than that, really, the major limiting factor here is the general lack of _desire_ for anything else - if push came to shove and I really really wanted to, then yeah, I could swing either/both of those, I just don't really feel the need.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 6, 2019)

Probably a 2204. I've wanted one since I got a podxt live as a teenager.

I mean I've got my Mark v and I love me some petrucci tone in all his glory. But then I put on No More Tears and zakk is all "CHUG CHUG CHUG CHUG SQUEEEEALLLLL SQUEALLLLLLL" and I just.... That's what I like, God dammit.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Bearitone (Feb 6, 2019)

If money was no object i would probably try a Revv


----------



## TedEH (Feb 6, 2019)

I think I'd want that DAR amp just on the basis of looking like some kind of space ship.


----------



## budda (Feb 6, 2019)

Real life version: neo speakers in my twin and cab


----------



## Legion (Feb 6, 2019)

A Friedman Brown Eye.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 6, 2019)

I’m surprised at how many people would choose a Marshall or Marshall-style amp


----------



## protest (Feb 6, 2019)

Honestly I don't have a dream amp, I have a dream amp collection.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 6, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I’m surprised at how many people would choose a Marshall or Marshall-style amp



If you go to a lot more gear/amp-centric websites it seems like the desired/golden tone is the 80s/Marshall sounds. No one seems to care about anything past the grunge era for tones.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 6, 2019)

I mean there's two ways to look at it:

1. What's your dream ignoring cost.
2. What's your dream knowing cost but knowing you get it for free. 

For the first one mine is definitely a jcm800 or a SLO. I've just had a schoolboy crush on those amps for so long that that's what my heart tells me. 

For the second one I'd do something like a revv or a JP2C or whatever modern insane metal amps are out there. But that's more a practical choice given how much they cost and how unlikely I'd be to actually spend that much.


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 6, 2019)

If money was no object? Meshuggah Fortin amp 1000%. I'm in love with the Nameless plugin so why not get the real thing


----------



## Cynicanal (Feb 6, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I’m surprised at how many people would choose a Marshall or Marshall-style amp


Why? Pretty much every guitar-oriented band has used a Marshall-voiced amp at some point. They sit well in a mix, they've got enough gain for anything when boosted, and they've got a great feel to them. That combination of traits makes them evergreen uber-desirable amps.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 6, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> Why? Pretty much every guitar-oriented band has used a Marshall-voiced amp at some point. They sit well in a mix, they've got enough gain for anything when boosted, and they've got a great feel to them. That combination of traits makes them evergreen uber-desirable amps.



I just didn’t expect it on this forum. Nothing against Marshalls at all. It’s just, when i think SSO i think modern and brutal forms of metal. And when i think Marshall i think 80’s brown sound (even though i know there are a few guys getting brutal tones from amps in the Marshall family)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I’m surprised at how many people would choose a Marshall or Marshall-style amp



I feel like if you can trace the source of modern high-gain amps, they come down to 3 designs: The Mesa Mark series, the Jose-modded Marshall, and the Soldano SLO. I wouldn't say no to a modded Marshall at all.  Which is why I'd love to check out a Wizard MCII or a Cameron Atomica one day.

And speaking of Mesa Mark, a JP2C would definitely be up there.


----------



## Cynicanal (Feb 6, 2019)

Modern and brutal can easily mean Marshall. Those Fortin Meshuggah amps? They're higher-gain Plexis.

Even stock -- I've seen loads of heavy as hell death and black metal bands use boosted JCM 800s. Marduk, Varathron, The Chasm, Mortuary, Cianide, Pseudogod -- just naming a few off the top of my head, I've seen all of those bands use JCM 800s live and absolutely _crush_, and there's plenty more bands that don't use them live but use them as a critical part of their studio tone (Cruciamentum and Incantation come to mind).

(Also, a SLO is just a 2203 with two more gain stages and a couple of resistors changed in the tone stack to shift the mids a touch higher; the latter effect can be mimicked on a Marshall by running the treble higher and the presence lower.)


----------



## cGoEcYk (Feb 6, 2019)

I am pretty happy with my setup (Tremoverb through an Emperor w/Legend V12s). I'd love try out a Savage. Used to be super curious about Pitbull CL but I heard the UL live and it ripped but didnt have that chainsaw sound that I am all about.


----------



## rokket2005 (Feb 6, 2019)

protest said:


> Honestly I don't have a dream amp, I have a dream amp collection.


Same


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 6, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel like if you can trace the source of modern high-gain amps, they come down to 3 designs: The Mesa Mark series, the Jose-modded Marshall, and the Soldano SLO. I wouldn't say no to a modded Marshall at all.  Which is why I'd love to check out a Wizard MCII or a Cameron Atomica one day.
> 
> And speaking of Mesa Mark, a JP2C would definitely be up there.



I wouldn’t say no to a modded one either 

If we’re talking bone-stock, I’d pick a JVM

Again guys, nothing against Marshall’s at all. Just wasn’t expecting all the Marshall love here on SSO


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 6, 2019)

Friedman BE-100


----------



## narad (Feb 6, 2019)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Friedman BE-100



Everyone's clearing out their BEs for the new one -- now's your time, man. Saw a sub $2k BE-100 last week.


----------



## Catalyst Collide (Feb 6, 2019)

protest said:


> Honestly I don't have a dream amp, I have a dream amp collection.



Yes, this.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Feb 6, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> Modern and brutal can easily mean Marshall. Those Fortin Meshuggah amps? They're higher-gain Plexis.
> 
> Even stock -- I've seen loads of heavy as hell death and black metal bands use boosted JCM 800s. Marduk, Varathron, The Chasm, Mortuary, Cianide, Pseudogod -- just naming a few off the top of my head, I've seen all of those bands use JCM 800s live and absolutely _crush_, and there's plenty more bands that don't use them live but use them as a critical part of their studio tone (Cruciamentum and Incantation come to mind).
> 
> (Also, a SLO is just a 2203 with two more gain stages and a couple of resistors changed in the tone stack to shift the mids a touch higher; the latter effect can be mimicked on a Marshall by running the treble higher and the presence lower.)



On the Meshuggah... more like a 2203 with an overdrive pedal in front... or specifically in the case of the Meshuggah amp, built in to the circuit.

As for the 2203 vs SLO... the 2203 has 3 preamp gain stages, the SLO has 4.


----------



## Cynicanal (Feb 6, 2019)

Huh, I though the SLO had 5 preamp gain stages. What are they using the other triode in the extra tube for?

Also, the Fortin Meshuggah has 4 jumperable inputs in a hi/low sensitivity hi/low treble arrangement, with two separate gain knobs. That's Plexi, not 2203 (which only has 2 inputs, one gain knob, and can't be jumpered).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 6, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> Huh, I though the SLO had 5 preamp gain stages. What are they using the other triode in the extra tube for?
> 
> Also, the Fortin Meshuggah has 4 jumperable inputs in a hi/low sensitivity hi/low treble arrangement, with two separate gain knobs. That's Plexi, not 2203 (which only has 2 inputs, one gain knob, and can't be jumpered).


DC cathode follower for the FX loop.

And yeah, the Meshugganah amp is a modded plexi.


----------



## Strobe (Feb 7, 2019)

An Uberschall. Deciding between revision blue and the twin jet.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 7, 2019)

If i could add to my original post it'd go like this:
Mesa MK3 Coliseum
Mesa Dual Recto Rev C
Elan Metalhead
Soldano SLO
MI Audio Beta
Diezel Lil Fokker
Revv 100p
KSR Orthos Mk2


----------



## Cynicanal (Feb 7, 2019)

Strobe said:


> An Uberschall. Deciding between revision blue and the twin jet.


Do you need a squeaky-clean high-headroom clean channel? Go Rev Blue if so, TJ if not. TJ channel 1 can get pretty clean if you bring the volume knob on your guitar down, and is just straight better for any kind of distorted tone, so Rev Blue only has the advantage if you need to stay clean while hitting the amp with a big signal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 7, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I just didn’t expect it on this forum.



A few years ago and you'd be correct, this forum has never been super Marshall-friendly.

But you can thank Fortin and Meshuggah for the recent JCM love.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 7, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> A few years ago and you'd be correct, this forum has never been super Marshall-friendly.
> 
> But you can thank Fortin and Meshuggah for the recent JCM love.


I'll thank VHT. I wish Slash didn't get the Aspen-Pittman amp locked up indefinitely. That, or his story regarding #34 is a ruse. There's been some rumors that the Ratt/Dokken Aspen-Pittman amp and #34 are one in the same, with the obvious differences being mics, speakers, and guitars/pickups.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Feb 7, 2019)

Probably a Diezel Herbert, based solely on this demo;


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 7, 2019)

I wouldn't say no to a Mesa mark iic+


----------



## technomancer (Feb 7, 2019)

There are still some things I wouldn't mind having, but I have a pretty big amp collection here so nothing I feel compelled that I have to have or that is really a dream amp. Things I may pick up eventually:

KSR Juno
KSR Colossus
Diezel Herbert MkIII

I've also got 3 or 4 amp builds lined up as projects for myself so that really cuts down the list.



Cynicanal said:


> Huh, I though the SLO had 5 preamp gain stages. What are they using the other triode in the extra tube for?
> 
> Also, the Fortin Meshuggah has 4 jumperable inputs in a hi/low sensitivity hi/low treble arrangement, with two separate gain knobs. That's Plexi, not 2203 (which only has 2 inputs, one gain knob, and can't be jumpered).



No the Meshuggah production amps have 2 inputs and 2 dummy jacks and the initial 5 were single input. It's a 2204 that replaces one of the voltage dividers with an additional gain knob and a Jose mod master volume.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 7, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> Huh, I though the SLO had 5 preamp gain stages. What are they using the other triode in the extra tube for?



The first two dual triodes are used between the two channels (one shared input stage, then one triode for clean/crunch and two for OD).

The next two are used as direct-coupled cathode follower pairs to buffer the send and return on the effects loop.

The final one is the PI.


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 7, 2019)

I'd have the following

Mesa Mark V JPC
Mesa Mark IIc+
Diezel VH4

each with 4 x 12 cabs.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Feb 7, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> Huh, I though the SLO had 5 preamp gain stages. What are they using the other triode in the extra tube for?
> 
> Also, the Fortin Meshuggah has 4 jumperable inputs in a hi/low sensitivity hi/low treble arrangement, with two separate gain knobs. That's Plexi, not 2203 (which only has 2 inputs, one gain knob, and can't be jumpered).



Nope. See this thread with the “Meshuggah” schematic here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/ceriatone-maxchugga-incoming-fortin-mehshugghah.333876/

It’s a ripped off repackaged Jose A. Diode mod... so 3 gain stages plus diodes to clip the signal added in the preamp. A Marshall Super Lead Plexi 1959 or 50W 1987 only has 2 gain stages... and no diodes. Much closer to a 2203 internally despite the cosmetics. And built from an amp kit by Metro Amps in the US. Not worth anywhere close to the $3K asking price. Sad.

The SLO uses the extra tubes for cathode follower and tube buffered fx loop. If you order a SLO without the loop it will only have 4 preamp tubes.


----------



## Gmork (Feb 7, 2019)

Id get james brown to build me a custom. As far as actual details id have to think of that. But yeah... James brown custom for sure!


----------



## Guitarjon (Feb 7, 2019)

Hmmmm, for me that would probably be either a Roadking or a JP2C+.
However I already have a Dual Rectifier and a Mark V 35 so I'm not that GASSY about it.
I wonder how much of a difference those would make for me...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 7, 2019)

Dammit, this thread is making me GAS for a jet city head again. Only this time I'll mod it to a SLO.


----------



## rokket2005 (Feb 7, 2019)

I was watching through some of the Peter and Peter vids after someone linked the Herbert vid, and I really just need to make my VH4 sound as good as it does in their video.


----------



## gnoll (Feb 8, 2019)

iic+


----------



## feraledge (Feb 8, 2019)

If money wasn't an issue, I'd have a rig that was a rack mount 5153 running stereo with a Dual Rec Recording Preamp and 2:50 power amp, a solid attenuator, and run into one Mesa and one EVH 2x12". 
It would also be corded perfectly. 
And, for good measure, if I clicked my heels three times there'd be some Peavey or Ampeg pre with a Throne Torcher.


----------



## Phrase (Feb 8, 2019)

My dream collection
MI Amplification Revelation 
Engl SE
Bognor Uberschall
Marshall Jubilee 
Marshall Valvestate S80 (for sentimental reasons)
Laney AOR (again for sentimental reasons) 

And

Saraceno or Mojave Dirty Boy


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Feb 8, 2019)

I’d Have to say that mine would be something like a Kemper or an Axe FX.

I simply don’t know enough about amps to even point myself in the right direction for a dream amp, my experience with all these modern boutique amps is from YouTube, not a good gauge by which to spend several thousand dollars!!!


----------



## bracky (Feb 8, 2019)

I just bought a Peavey Invective so I guess that. But there’s always another.


----------



## lewis (Feb 8, 2019)

its funny because Ive never, ever gelled with actual amps. Tube or otherwise. I love the tone of a tube amp on recording, but when its me actually playing through one, I dont really dig it at all. Plus the size, weight (especially with flight cases) and the cabs that go with it, is just way too much and introduces not only more possibilities of failure and or damage, but also more ways the tone can be inconsistent every show unless you are a big band who have a full on tech group.

So its meant Ive always gravitated towards high end modellers.
Had a Ironheart 120 watt, sold it and got a full HD Pro setup - which was great.
Then as my needs and demands changed and got bigger, the HD Pro didnt cut it (no spillover etc)
So I sold that entire setup plus other stuff and got a kemper.
Used it alot for band practices but didnt really like how it works for me regards to changing patches etc, so I saved up my money, sold off the last remaining spare stuff I had, and bought an AX8 for practices/live and put the Kemper in my home studio for 100% recording/demo purposes as well as a back up in case the AX8 goes down for whatever reason.

so I have both and couldnt be happier.

Moral of the story, if money was no object I would buy a Kemper and an AXE FX II XL 

But I own the Kemper and the AX8 anyway through hardcore saving, so, Im good.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 8, 2019)

I have no idea. Probably an original Fender amp from the 60's or 70's. Or a Roland JC-120.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 8, 2019)

I see no reason to use anything other than my sig:x, unless it's another Fryette variant


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> I see no reason to use anything other than my sig:x, unless it's another Fryette variant



I kinda wish i got one. I was offered one in a trade but needed money more. In retrospect if i hated it, i probably could have made my money back and more if i hated the SigC


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I kinda wish i got one. I was offered one in a trade but needed money more. In retrospect if i hated it, i probably could have made my money back and more if i hated the SigC


Dude they are killer amps. So many switches and tones...IDK of anything it can't do to be honest.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> Dude they are killer amps. So many switches and tones...IDK of anything it can't do to be honest.



Shutup i already regret passing on it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shutup i already regret passing on it.




Sorry for rubbing it in


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 8, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> I see no reason to use anything other than my sig:x, unless it's another Fryette variant



Pittbull ul, sig:x and Memphis. That’s all you need.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 8, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> Pittbull ul, sig:x and Memphis. That’s all you need.


Yeah the only tone the sig:x can't nail is the UL tone. If I sat and tweaked the knobs and switches I _might_ be able to close to the Memphis.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 8, 2019)

There's a couple of old blueface VH4Ses floating about, so I'd track down one of those. Or something elaborate from Redstuff.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 8, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> Pittbull ul, sig:x and Memphis. That’s all you need.



Man I really want to try out an Ultralead. 

I’ve got a GP/DI which I run into a 2/50/2, and that seems like it ought to be very similar to a Pitbull CL, but that itch is always at the back of my mind, I wonder how the UL compares.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 8, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> Man I really want to try out an Ultralead.
> 
> I’ve got a GP/DI which I run into a 2/50/2, and that seems like it ought to be very similar to a Pitbull CL, but that itch is always at the back of my mind, I wonder how the UL compares.



If it's anything like the GP3, even with the gain mod it's not going to sound like the UL. 

I've never been able to find another amp that sounds like a UL and damn did I try. Even my Kemper has a hard time really translating that one into reality. There's just something about those amps in a room.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 8, 2019)

I agree fully here^. I’ve made some cool UL profiles, but they just don’t translate the same as my actual UL in the room. I can get some of the Deliverance tones from the UL, but my D120 didn’t really do the UL tones. I’d suspect the GP/DI to be more like a stripped Deliverance type circuit. It still seems like an awesome little device, but only an UL can deliver the UL sound.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 8, 2019)

I bet a lot of the UL tone that people aren't able to duplicate is in the power section of the amp.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 8, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> I agree fully here^. I’ve made some cool UL profiles, but they just don’t translate the same as my actual UL in the room. I can get some of the Deliverance tones from the UL, but my D120 didn’t really do the UL tones. I’d suspect the GP/DI to be more like a stripped Deliverance type circuit. It still seems like an awesome little device, but only an UL can deliver the UL sound.



I believe the GP/DI started as a deliverance preamp, and then got various parts switchable for the voicing options. It seems all Fryette preamps are kinda similar, but with some minor part changes here and there, some things made switchable on one head, but fixed on another. 

Power amp indeed is probably a major factor. 

Maybe one day I’ll find a UL here in the UK, but I’ve never even seen one for sale yet.


----------



## rokket2005 (Feb 8, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I bet a lot of the UL tone that people aren't able to duplicate is in the power section of the amp.


A couple years ago I got together with a dude and his UL and compared it to my PB classic which had KT77s at the time I think. They were really similar, the UL had a more pronounced attack, but the tonal quality was basically the same. Probably more usable gain on the UL, plus more switches and options.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 8, 2019)

Phrase said:


> My dream collection
> *MI Amplification Revelation *
> Engl SE
> Bognor Uberschall
> ...



I just looked up the Revelation and it seems pretty cool! I had been on their site plenty of times but never saw that because you have to actually click on "amplifiers" to see it, it's not in the drop down haha.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 8, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


> Yeah the only tone the sig:x can't nail is the UL tone. If I sat and tweaked the knobs and switches I _might_ be able to close to the Memphis.



I've got an Ultra Lead and 50/CL and I feel like the 50/CL is sort of a middle ground between the UL and the Deliverance/Sig:X vein. Red channel is unmistakably Pittbull and the green channel is much more open and juicy as far as gain structure. I don't bother with clean tones on that amp, so I've just got it dialed in as two different flavors of VHT high gain. The UL is pretty impossible to replicate, in my experience


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 8, 2019)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I've got an Ultra Lead and 50/CL and I feel like the 50/CL is sort of a middle ground between the UL and the Deliverance/Sig:X vein. Red channel is unmistakably Pittbull and the green channel is much more open and juicy as far as gain structure. I don't bother with clean tones on that amp, so I've just got it dialed in as two different flavors of VHT high gain. The UL is pretty impossible to replicate, in my experience


I have been GASing for a 50/CL for a while now...and comments like these aren't helping


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 8, 2019)

Any of you guys who have/had UL’s know of any good (metal) clips I should listen to, to get an idea of the sound?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 8, 2019)

how critical is the slider eq on the pitbull?


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Feb 8, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> how critical is the slider eq on the pitbull?



Extremely. I wouldn’t buy one without it.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 8, 2019)

There's a 100/CL with graphic EQ up for sale local. How does the CL compare to the UL?

He switched it to KT77 tubes. It even has the old VHT nameplate. No idea where he would have gotten it because we never had a dealer here


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 8, 2019)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Extremely. I wouldn’t buy one without it.


aww damn, I never see the eq versions for a decent price anymore.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 8, 2019)

Is there something special about the built-in GEQ, or could an EQ in the loop do the same thing?


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 8, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> Any of you guys who have/had UL’s know of any good (metal) clips I should listen to, to get an idea of the sound?


What kind of clip do you want to hear? I can record something for you. Also; EQ in the loop isn’t the same as the built in. They help, but not as responsive. Plus the EQ bands are different.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 8, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> What kind of clip do you want to hear? I can record something for you. Also; EQ in the loop isn’t the same as the built in. They help, but not as responsive. Plus the EQ bands are different.



I was just curious if there was anything out there that owners thought was a good representation of the metal rhythm tones it can achieve. I’ve heard it can be hard to capture in recordings. 

Realistically it’s probably something that’s just gonna stay on the GAS list forever, since I never see them used in the UK and I don’t think Fryette make them anymore.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 8, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> I was just curious if there was anything out there that owners thought was a good representation of the metal rhythm tones it can achieve. I’ve heard it can be hard to capture in recordings.
> 
> Realistically it’s probably something that’s just gonna stay on the GAS list forever, since I never see them used in the UK and I don’t think Fryette make them anymore.


Yeah they’re hard to come by anywhere at this point. Here’s a quick sound test I did for the Orange channel a few months ago:

https://www.bitchute.com/video/TD9eMRUdpARI/

And here’s another guys clip of the Red channel:


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 8, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> Yeah they’re hard to come by anywhere at this point. Here’s a quick sound test I did for the Orange channel a few months ago:
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/TD9eMRUdpARI/
> 
> And here’s another guys clip of the Red channel:




I remember finding reza’s clip a while back, and I thought that one was pretty good. 

I really dig yours a lot though, I guess the feel is never gonna come though in a clip, but it does sound very articulate. It does remind me of my GPDI > 2/50/2, as it is pretty articulate, though not quite aggressive as that without a boost.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 8, 2019)

The YT vid sounds incredibly articulate and beefy in the lows, but tight as a nun's unsoiled cunt.


----------



## littlebadboy (Feb 8, 2019)

Kemper. You can have everything in it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 8, 2019)

sakeido said:


> There's a 100/CL with graphic EQ up for sale local. How does the CL compare to the UL?
> 
> He switched it to KT77 tubes. It even has the old VHT nameplate. No idea where he would have gotten it because we never had a dealer here



I haven't tried a 100/CL, but the red channel on the 50 gets close to the red channel of the UL. They aren't the exact same preamp circuit, but you can tell they come from the same close-knit family. The power section is a big part of the UL sound, though.

Both amps sound killer through the matching Fatbottom cabs with the P50E speakers, but it's not the end of the world if you can't find one. They're really tuned to work with the VHT amps and don't sound as good paired with most other amps IMO.

I think it would be worth checking out that amp locally. KT77's are a nice EL34 variant with a bit more bottom end and are normally more durable than 34's if I remember correctly.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Feb 8, 2019)

sakeido said:


> There's a 100/CL with graphic EQ up for sale local. How does the CL compare to the UL?
> 
> He switched it to KT77 tubes. It even has the old VHT nameplate. No idea where he would have gotten it because we never had a dealer here



The CL only has 2 channels... no true dedicated clean... a better comparison would be the CLX. The UL and CLX have similar preamps, but EL34s in the CLX ppower amp and KT88s in the UL... both are 4 preamp gain stages, but the UL has dual phase inverters hence and extra preamp tube. The UL sounds tighter, dryer, less forgiving. I liked the UL a bit more... but always eventually tire of the dry, unsaturated sound. Very different sounding amp than most other high gainers.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Feb 8, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> Is there something special about the built-in GEQ, or could an EQ in the loop do the same thing?



The built in eq sounds better/different than just adding an external eq in the loop. It’s due to the placement of it in the circuit path. The amps without graphic eq built in sell for considerably less too. 

I think a lot of the fascination with the UL and Fryette amps in general is due to the lack of availability... not the sound itself per se.


----------



## protest (Feb 8, 2019)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> but always eventually tire of the dry, unsaturated sound. Very different sounding amp than most other high gainers.



Every time I buy another VHT I say why do I have any other amps? What's the point? This is all I need! 

6 months later it's for sale. After awhile that awesome unique dryness just turns into something you fight. For me anyway.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 8, 2019)

Based on Kemper profiles and advice from people I trust, some kind of Cameron modded Marshall. 

I don't even LIKE Marshalls, but I'm convinced I could have one of those and keep it for a long ass time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2019)

steinmetzify said:


> Based on Kemper profiles and advice from people I trust, some kind of Cameron modded Marshall.
> 
> I don't even LIKE Marshalls, but I'm convinced I could have one of those and keep it for a long ass time.



When I had my AX8, literally the only 2 amps I used were the Mark IV Lead and the Cameron Atomica. The Atomica model with the right cab NAILED the old Dino Cazares tone.


----------



## gunch (Feb 8, 2019)

A new, not on the verge of death Valvestate 8100


----------



## sakeido (Feb 8, 2019)

aw yeah there ya go. I never would have guessed Fortin would hit blackmachine territory so quickly.

the ultimate cost no object rig right there - so much money for so little


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Feb 8, 2019)

A mint 5150 block letter with Sylvania tubes.


----------



## Cynicanal (Feb 8, 2019)

sakeido said:


> aw yeah there ya go. I never would have guessed Fortin would hit blackmachine territory so quickly.
> 
> the ultimate cost no object rig right there - so much money for so little


The ultimate, and yet I'd rather have a stock, unmodded 2203 and a tube screamer. Or a Rev F Recto. Or a Bogner Twin Jet. Having old man taste has its advantages!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 8, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> The ultimate, and yet I'd rather have a stock, unmodded 2203 and a tube screamer. Or a Rev F Recto. Or a Bogner Twin Jet. Having old man taste has its advantages!


SD-1*

But yes, all the YES in the world. JCM800 2203 with Greenback loaded 412. Yum!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 8, 2019)

Oh, and a guitar from Warren and George.












These please. Thanks.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 8, 2019)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> The built in eq sounds better/different than just adding an external eq in the loop. It’s due to the placement of it in the circuit path. The amps without graphic eq built in sell for considerably less too.
> 
> I think a lot of the fascination with the UL and Fryette amps in general is due to the lack of availability... not the sound itself per se.



what happened to fryette. they were making a ton of amps like maybe 5 or so years ago. now there really are almost no ultra leads for sale. I used to see them all the time.


----------



## rokket2005 (Feb 9, 2019)

I think they downsized a lot after the sale of the VHT name, and then they changed course completely on what made them big. You can still get ULs and CLXs, but only custom order I think. They've been more focused on aether, gpdi, powerstation, as well as the LX2 and Sound City lines that presumably are coming out at some point. A lot of product lines that basically haven't gotten any solid traction in the marketplace.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 9, 2019)

rokket2005 said:


> A lot of product lines that basically haven't gotten any solid traction in the marketplace.


There's a great fucking business model.


----------



## budda (Feb 9, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> SD-1*
> 
> But yes, all the YES in the world. JCM800 2203 with Greenback loaded 412. Yum!



The G12-65 loaded cabs sound great too


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 9, 2019)

I mean if money is no object, James Hetfield's rig from Live Shit, a Marshall Plexi and JCM 800 and a Peavey Deuce. Might as well cover all my bases.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Feb 9, 2019)

Hard to say if we are just talking 1 amp. Currently I would love to have something like a Fortin Meshuggah or Cali. Actually if it were possible I would love to have a Fortin made NATAS or Satan and not the Randall version. However some other amps I would really love to collect. 

1. Friedman HBE
2. Fryette Pitbull 100CLX
3. ENGL Savage II
4. REVV Gen 100P
5. Mesa Boogie Triple Rect. 2 channel


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 9, 2019)

This guy's mods seem pretty sick, this vid of his Recto modded is powerful as hell imo


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 9, 2019)

Hermansson’s stuff always sounds tight as hell, I’d love to see what it’s like in real life. I wonder if the modded rectos still retain any of the Recto feel when they’re that tight.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 9, 2019)

Sounds sorta like a starved fuzz but without the fuzziness.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 9, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Sounds sorta like a starved fuzz but without the fuzziness.



Yeah I think that's what's drawing me to it, I'm not a fuzz guy at all which seems to be more of a Marshall thing. He did tell me (as I was just curious about his stuff since his site is down) that Mesa in particular is only $1990 including shipping to America which seems like possibly a steal if anyone was interested.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 9, 2019)

jco5055 said:


> Yeah I think that's what's drawing me to it, I'm not a fuzz guy at all which seems to be more of a Marshall thing. He did tell me (as I was just curious about his stuff since his site is down) that Mesa in particular is only $1990 including shipping to America which seems like possibly a steal if anyone was interested.


Marshall amps aren't fuzzy though?


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 9, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Marshall amps aren't fuzzy though?



ahh my bad I thought you said "fizzy" which sometimes is a quality. 

Ps love the Chris DeGarmo avatar


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2019)

jco5055 said:


> This guy's mods seem pretty sick, this vid of his Recto modded is powerful as hell imo



that tone makes me moist, that's like mark levels of tightness.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 9, 2019)

jco5055 said:


> This guy's mods seem pretty sick, this vid of his Recto modded is powerful as hell imo




There is one of these for sale used on rig-talk

https://www.rig-talk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=199427


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2019)

technomancer said:


> There is one of these for sale used on rig-talk
> 
> https://www.rig-talk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=199427


dibs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2019)

I know it's rebuilt from scratch, but I love how he turned an old tube PA amp into a fire-breathing monster. 

Would love to try a Hermansson. Probably the cheapest lol alternative to a Larry.


----------



## Cynicanal (Feb 9, 2019)

...Am I the only person who heard that demo and thought "wow, this doesn't sound nearly as good as a stock Recto"?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 9, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know it's rebuilt from scratch, but I love how he turned an old tube PA amp into a fire-breathing monster.
> 
> Would love to try a Hermansson. Probably the cheapest lol alternative to a Larry.



His PA builds are incredible. He's supposed to be working on a from-scratch "production" amp design but seems updates on it are few and far between.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> ...Am I the only person who heard that demo and thought "wow, this doesn't sound nearly as good as a stock Recto"?


yes.


----------



## Cynicanal (Feb 9, 2019)

I just don't get the obsession with everyone trying to get so tight that all that's left of the guitar is the pick attack. This one was so bad that I thought I was hearing the "clank" of the strings before I realized that it was just an amp gone crazy.


----------



## gunch (Feb 9, 2019)

holy fuck that recto

also that guys staccato swicka-swicka strums


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2019)

Sounds MUCH better to me here than the stock amp. Midrange is more aggressive and cutting, less fizzy, and the low end doesn't sound like a tub of lard.


----------



## Cynicanal (Feb 9, 2019)

I didn't really care for either of them on channel 2; pre-mod was flabby as hell, post-mod sounded like a bad attempt at being a boosted Marshall.

Channel 3 pre-mod is great; post-mod has not body at all, just a bunch of attack. If that's the sound you want, why are you even buying a Recto -- an amp known for its body and THICCness -- at all? Might as well just get a Nitrox and be done with it at that point.


----------



## narad (Feb 9, 2019)

I sort of like the stock one better. I'm getting some sort of disconnect seeing a Recto and hearing what I otherwise think of as like... I don't know, a Randall Thrasher or something. His mod doesn't improve the recto sound -- it changes it into an entirely different amp (that I'm sure is a step in the right direction to some people). I'd prefer to just tighten the original recto sound a tiny bit though.


----------



## TedintheShed (Feb 9, 2019)

Gimme a Meathead.


----------



## sezna (Feb 9, 2019)

just like six more 6505s


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 11, 2019)

Given my usual tastes, probably a JP2C. I loved my Studio Pre before my axe FX tenure.


----------



## protest (Feb 11, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> ...Am I the only person who heard that demo and thought "wow, this doesn't sound nearly as good as a stock Recto"?



Depends on which Recto, but yea I'd rather have a 2 channel and boost than that sound. Have to remember too that the sound in the video isn't necessarily what the amp actually sounds like.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 11, 2019)

The more I think about it, I feel like if money was no object, I'd be spending it moreso on recording gear and instruments than on amps. I'd love to an army of mics and preamps and good sounding rooms and things like that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2019)

protest said:


> Depends on which Recto, but yea I'd rather have a 2 channel and boost than that sound. Have to remember too that the sound in the video isn't necessarily what the amp actually sounds like.



Yeah, he was using a camera mic at what sounds like low volume. Rectos like to be cranked at a decent volume. Also sounds like he has the gain too low so there's no saturation. He has a couple more demos that sound much better with more saturation and volume.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 11, 2019)

Got to be honest if I was going for a Hermansson his Recto rebuild is not what I would go for. IMHO his Marshall mods and PA rebuilds sound MUCH better


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Got to be honest if I was going for a Hermansson his Recto rebuild is not what I would go for. IMHO his Marshall mods and PA rebuilds sound MUCH better



The way he describes the modded Recto is that he tweaked the circuitry a bit. While the Marshall and PA mods are complete rebuilds. I wonder if that has anything to do. With it


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 12, 2019)

I think I would go for a Friedman Butterslax, maybe with a twin Reverb for clean cleans, or JP-2C or the TC-100, also always had pretty bad Uberschall gas, I'd definitely do a shootout with all of those see which ones I like the most.


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 12, 2019)

Custom Friedman BE 50 Deluxe in white tolex with a matching 4x12 cab.


----------



## Curt (Feb 12, 2019)

KSR Colossus


----------



## Vyn (Feb 13, 2019)

Fortin Meshuggah. I'm in love with that thing.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 13, 2019)

Mark iic+ with a wicker grille.


----------



## LCW (Feb 20, 2019)

Fortin Meshuggah, Diezel VH4 or Wizard MC2


----------



## dhgrind (Feb 20, 2019)

jco5055 said:


> Damn some nice picks so far, I even had to look up DAR and it's a shame they went under.
> 
> Another thing I've noticed (slightly unrelated to this topic) that I was reminded of seeing the few KSR choices, I swear that when I was looking up various amps when I was searching for a new one that KSR/Rhodes was all the rage from like 2011-2014 or so with even posts on SS.org like "they're expensive but that's because you're getting literally the best high gain amp around" etc, but from like 2016-present it seems like all KSR related posts are people selling theirs. Did some new amp company/model come around that was just "KSR but better"? Or maybe everyone went the Kemper/AxeFx route and sold their $3k+amps because the modeling route is cheaper?



For the price point I can get by on a 5150 just fine. The ares is a fine amp but I’m currently a full time student so cuts were made.

Once I’m rolling in dough again probably gonna cop a Gemini, a butterslax, and an insanely heavily modded 5150, and a couple orange heads...


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 20, 2019)

dhgrind said:


> For the price point I can get by on a 5150 just fine. The ares is a fine amp but I’m currently a full time student so cuts were made.
> 
> Once I’m rolling in dough again probably gonna cop a Gemini, a butterslax, and an insanely heavily modded 5150, and a couple orange heads...



are there any common 5150 mods? I know all about the various Marshall mods out there but that's it.


----------



## Cynicanal (Feb 20, 2019)

FJA and Voodoo both do 5150 mods.

_Why_ anyone would mod an amp in 2019 is a better question. It may have made sense in 1980 when options were limited to Marshall, Marshall, Traynor, Laney, or Marshall, but nowadays there's thousands of builders all offering their slightly tweaked version of every circuit ever, so you might as well just get what you want stock.


----------



## dhgrind (Feb 20, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> FJA and Voodoo both do 5150 mods.
> 
> _Why_ anyone would mod an amp in 2019 is a better question. It may have made sense in 1980 when options were limited to Marshall, Marshall, Traynor, Laney, or Marshall, but nowadays there's thousands of builders all offering their slightly tweaked version of every circuit ever, so you might as well just get what you want stock.



Well I’m an engineering major so I’d probably just do it myself for Shits n giggles.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 21, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> _Why_ anyone would mod an amp in 2019 is a better question.



Just because there are a lot of options is no reason to not mod and make more options. Price may also be a factor. Modding a cheaper amp to get closer to the sound you want rather than buying an expensive amp could make sense for a lot of people. I wouldn't want to play shows with an expensive amp personally unless I was doing it on a professional level.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2019)

Cynicanal said:


> _Why_ anyone would mod an amp in 2019 is a better question.



Because it's fun?


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 21, 2019)

I still think an FJA modded 6505 would be a dream amp


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Feb 21, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I still think an FJA modded 6505 would be a dream amp


They're pretty amazing. I don't get to crank mine often, but when I do it's bliss.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 21, 2019)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Just because there are a lot of options is no reason to not mod and make more options. Price may also be a factor. Modding a cheaper amp to get closer to the sound you want rather than buying an expensive amp could make sense for a lot of people. I wouldn't want to play shows with an expensive amp personally unless I was doing it on a professional level.


IE, modding a JCA100H to be more SLO esque.


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 22, 2019)

Sunn Model T.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Feb 22, 2019)

One of those PRS JMOD’s would be pretty nice to have


----------



## cardinal (Feb 22, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Yeah if I could have a specific amp, I'd want the Snorkeler used on Alice In Chain's Facelift (Bogner modded Marshall). Barring that, I'd probably just want to be able to pick through some old non-master volume Marshalls and pic the one I liked best (and have a room to be able to turn it up to the sweet spot).



Well, I broke down and bought a ‘73 Super Lead. Sounds so damn awesome. Sorry for butchering all the riffs. Couple of times I completely forgot what I was doing. I blame the fact that it was so loud I couldn’t keep a clear head...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 23, 2019)

Somebody get me a shot!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 23, 2019)

Oh, and please get that amp checked out so it doesn't shit the bed. Caps/resistors that's old might need replaced.


----------



## Thaeon (Mar 1, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sounds MUCH better to me here than the stock amp. Midrange is more aggressive and cutting, less fizzy, and the low end doesn't sound like a tub of lard.



So pre-mod we get to see that the settings are all at noon on the EQ. But we get a panned out view on the modded amp that doesn't tell us anything about the settings??


----------



## NickVicious24 (Mar 1, 2019)

I'd probably do a dual amp setup, Friedman BE100 and a VH4


----------



## Nicki (Mar 1, 2019)

Revv Generator 120.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Mar 2, 2019)

For me, it's not about money. It's about space. I just don't have enough room for more amps. I've had so many over the years: Bogner, Diezel, Fortin, Zinky, Marshall, KSR/Rhodes, Framus, Mesa, Peters, etc. They really all do sound more similar than not. And it always seems like the newest one I get is my favorite lol. Right now I'm really liking the tone/feel of the Super-Hi I just got. But I wouldn't call it my absolute dream amp. My dream amp doesn't exist. It would be a combination of sounds/features of a few of the amps I've had.

My dream amp would probably combine the Super-Hi 50's gain structure/character/feel and growl with the snarl/grind of a hot-rod Marshall, the build quality of a Diezel or KSR (some of the best built production amps out there), with the FX loop from the KSR, built into a head the size of a KSR Ares.

Not dream amps, but other amps I'd like to check out at some point:

VHT Ultralead
Larry of some sort
Wizard of some sort
I had an Uberschall years ago, but I'd like to try another one since it's been so long

Can't really think of any others. I've owned or played most of the amps out there in the high-gain camp.


----------



## efiltsohg (Mar 2, 2019)

SLO


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 2, 2019)

Just tried a that ESP Baritone Snakebyte has into an Orange Dual Dark 50 today and wow...

Thats my new dream amp


----------



## efiltsohg (Mar 2, 2019)

also lately I desperately wish I still had my Mesa F-50 from high school... those are hard to find now, most underrated boogie out there.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 3, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Just tried a that ESP Baritone Snakebyte has into an Orange Dual Dark 50 today and wow...
> 
> Thats my new dream amp


(Can't edit to add this so i'll just respond to my own post)

Also, Channel A surprised me. It could do "modern" metal as easily as a Recto or 6505 imho. Definitely not tight but, an unboosted recto or 6505 isn't tight either.

To me Channel A of the DD sounded like Orange's take on "SLO" style heavy amp and it just demolishes. Its a shame because there are no demo's (that I've found) that show what it can do. I wish I had the cash to throw down on it.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 3, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I still think an FJA modded 6505 would be a dream amp



It is!  

I bought a... wait for it... BLOCK LETTER... from Jerry with about $2000 worth of mods (literally every mod he has). I'm trying to remember but it was used by some NY hardcore band on their album... the tolex is beat but oh man it is a beast... basically an Invective. It has a gate, all sorts of boost and extra tone shaping, an extra clean channel so it is true 3 channel, upgraded tranny and choke, etc.


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> It is!
> 
> I bought a... wait for it... BLOCK LETTER... from Jerry with about $2000 worth of mods (literally every mod he has). I'm trying to remember but it was used by some NY hardcore band on their album... the tolex is beat but oh man it is a beast... basically an Invective. It has a gate, all sorts of boost and extra tone shaping, an extra clean channel so it is true 3 channel, upgraded tranny and choke, etc.



Dude, that's the best one!! ;-) A bit curious about the upgraded tranny.

Actually one popped up in Tokyo for like $500, went out and checked it out, sounded great, but another guy was offering me a good deal on an invective for like double that, which I thought was justified given I'd know the history of the amp. Then the invective guy ghosted and the 5150 sold the same day :-/


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 4, 2019)

narad said:


> Dude, that's the best one!! ;-) A bit curious about the upgraded tranny.
> 
> Actually one popped up in Tokyo for like $500, went out and checked it out, sounded great, but another guy was offering me a good deal on an invective for like double that, which I thought was justified given I'd know the history of the amp. Then the invective guy ghosted and the 5150 sold the same day :-/



Faaaaaawwk I hate that. I've been stuck choosing between two and they both sell and I'm left with nothing so many times.

$500 would be killer for a modded 5150.

Honestly the overall tone of the modded 5150 now sounds like a 5153... less fizzy, smoother, more "punch", with just a few extra tweaks like the sweepable mid shift and low cut mods plus noise gate. I still think the Fender clean is better on the 5153, but the 3rd channel clean on the Peavey is pretty good too. I just wish it was as good as my Rockmaster pre!


----------



## narad (Mar 4, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> Faaaaaawwk I hate that. I've been stuck choosing between two and they both sell and I'm left with nothing so many times.
> 
> $500 would be killer for a modded 5150.
> 
> Honestly the overall tone of the modded 5150 sounds like a 5153... with just a few extra tweaks like the sweepable mid shift and low cut mods plus noise gate. I still think the Fender clean is better on the 5153, but the 3rd channel clean on the Peavey is pretty good too. I just wish it was as good as my Rockmaster pre!



Yea, it corresponded right with the announcement of the mini-invective as well. Which I guess raises the question: if 5150s are essentially entirely pre-amp driven, for low volume scenarios, won't the EL84s basically never start distorting, and in that case the mini-head should be pretty identical to the 100W? Similar to the need of better transformers? I got hung up on this question and this also made me deliberate a bit from pulling the trigger. 

But I got the only used VHT Ultra Lead for sale in japan, so I guess it worked out so far.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 5, 2019)

narad said:


> Yea, it corresponded right with the announcement of the mini-invective as well. Which I guess raises the question: if 5150s are essentially entirely pre-amp driven, for low volume scenarios, won't the EL84s basically never start distorting, and in that case the mini-head should be pretty identical to the 100W? Similar to the need of better transformers? I got hung up on this question and this also made me deliberate a bit from pulling the trigger.
> 
> But I got the only used VHT Ultra Lead for sale in japan, so I guess it worked out so far.



You can never go wrong with a VHT UL!


----------



## narad (Mar 5, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> You can never go wrong with a VHT UL!



It is certainly the meanest thing I've ever played through. It's really different from all my other stuff -- actually has the fast response of some single channel boutique thing, probably just equates to not being a compressed amp, but then has all that grindy gain behind it. Kind of funny you can be swapping gear for like 10 years and still find new experiences. Probably prefer the Engl SE for metal if straight in, but the UL with a boost is just nuts.


----------



## Thaeon (Mar 5, 2019)

I want a Suhr Hedgehog. I also want Fortin to mod my Rivera Knucklehead.


----------



## Elric (Mar 5, 2019)

Looks at AxeFx III: I’m good, thanks.


----------



## jco5055 (Mar 5, 2019)

Re-reading this thread makes me want to try a UL for sure.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm currently hell bent on rack gear, if i can't fit all my gear inside one big unit i'm not that interested. So probably just an upgrade to all my existing stuff - something like a Helix or AxeFX for FX and rig control, maybe a Recto preamp unit, and probably a Fryette 2/50/2 to power it all


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm lucky to own my dream amp. The Mark IV is an amp I lusted for for years in my teens, and to have one is just awesome.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 6, 2019)

For something completely different... the best cleans I've ever heard are my Tone King Sky King. It has a Fender Tweed on the lead channel which goes from 50's to 60s cranked Tweed, and a Twin Reverb slightly scooped magical rhythm channel. Built in trem and reverb as well. Also has two attenuators with variable settings, so you can really dial in the two channels.

The channels are so good, especially cranked clean or with some grit dialed in. With gain dialed up, it completely negates the need for OD pedals.


----------

